# *** May testers*** who is testing in may???



## jenny25

Who is testing in may? thought id make a thread and see who is all testing in may ? 

im due to ov tonight or tomorrow so i say the 4th she is supposed to show anyone wanna join in the wait ? 


 1st may tinybutterfly
4th may Jenny25 ​


----------



## tinybutterfly

may 1st if witch doesn't appear... would be a miracle though but heeeey, who knows


----------



## jenny25

wooo i will keep my fingers crossed hun i will put you down for the 1st hun :D:D xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am going to guess at testing on the 12th based on my last cycle being 30 days but that cycle started with my daughter being born sleeping so this month could be earlier (not sure until I ovulate)


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i will be...at some point!! expecting af end of april/beginning of may x*


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope I get to. Not sure when. As soon as I ov. I will know:)


----------



## Dazed

I'm working on it. Just waiting for 2nd AF or BFP (thinking 2nd AF will come first though) :thumbup:


----------



## aussiettc

i should be testing around the 7th of may. hopefully lots of BFP this month


----------



## debgreasby

Add me for the 1st :)


----------



## fluffyblue

15th May for me xx


----------



## LeaArr

May 19th here.


----------



## NatoPMT

good luck May testers!! would love to see good news so i can live my life through you all 

I will not be testing in May because my af has gone AWOL. I told it to be home by April 20th but i dont have a sniff of PMT. 

Mebbes i will get a birthday bfp in June.


----------



## doddy0402

I will be testing on 6th if af stays away.
I am hoping so badly that I get a bfp this month, as I would love be pregnant by 16th may which would have been one of my due dates.
good luck girls.xx


----------



## sugrplum

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I lost my first baby about 4 week ago. I was 11 weeks, though he stopped developing a few weeks prior. I was already a high risk pregnancy because of my 3 clotting disorders, but it seems I lost the baby due to a chromosomal issue. My heart is so broken. But I M trying to look forward. I have not have AF yet, but decided to ttc this cycle anyway as my doctor said the main reason was for dating purposes. I believe I am 4DPO and so I will be testing May 3. I would love more than anything to be pregnant on mothers day. 

I wish you all much luck!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi sugar, sorry to hear about your loss my lovely, welcome to BnB 

Seeing as af has decided to put in an appearance, i will be testing on 19 May


----------



## want2bemommy

aloha ladies!

i will test May 1st..should wait until may 4th..but seriously, not going to happen =) i bought IC..so i dont' mind testing early. i'm 6dpo now..and definately ov'd on the 16th..quite possibly again a few days later..had ov pains on both sides of ovaries, and 2 batches of ewcm about 3 days apart..so hopefully i caught one of those.lol i know it's not common, but i had 2 u/s a few years back for pain and my dr. said that that cycle i dropped 2 eggs..so def. possible for me.

i m/c both my babies last year, one in april, one in sept, both very early. so i can't even make it to my first ob appt...i'm keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP, and then a very sticky bean =)

good luck to you all!


----------



## Nixilix

Hi, I have o'd so would like to be put down for testing on 5th May. xx


----------



## annmc30

my test date is 4th may but going to test 1st really hope this ivf has worked first time


----------



## Tesharika

May 3rd for me unless the witch shows up..


----------



## goddess25

Put me down for the 18th please.


----------



## sugrplum

Anyone else going absolutely nuts waiting?? I am 7dpo and since yesterday developed an eye twitch. I am assuming it is because I am obsessing about getting pregnant and during the 2ww you feel absolutely out of control! At least when you are in your fertile phase you feel like there is something you can do! Of course for me everything is complicated because my hcg never reached 0 after my mc before I ovulated. I have been taking hpt every day to keep track of how dark the lines are but god this is stressful. The lines had gotten to be nearly non existant a few days ago and this morning I seemed to get a slightly darker line. O lawdy! Now I am left wondering if it is still left over hcg and that test just happened to be more concentrated or more sensitive or if hopefully I have conceived. I know this is my own fault for trying before I reached 0 hcg but I want a baby with every ounce of my being and just couldn't bring myself to wait. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent. I hope everyone is doing well and we all get our BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

me for the 8th please!

2ww begins! Eeek! x


----------



## KatienSam

4th for me! not long ladies! how many BFP's will we get in May - who wants a cyber bet? (no money exchanged though lol) xx


----------



## nikki27

14th for me, really hope we get a bfp!!!!

good luck everyone!!:thumbup:


----------



## KitKatBit

OK, put me down for the 1st unless AF arrives before then. The witch hasn't been round since my MC, so I'm not entirely sure about dates or anything, but going by ewcm I must be about 7dpo now...i THINK.

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im goign to test may 20th :thumbup:


----------



## Clo

I *think* i'm going to be testing on 17th but not sure yet as I haven't Ov'd but if my cycle has gone back to normal then that is when it will be. x


----------



## NatoPMT

Shall I just draw up a list on this page that we can update by copy and paste cos i think Jenny's gone awol. 

yes, gonna do it cos im feeling reckless


----------



## NatoPMT

1st may - tinybutterfly, debgreasby, wanttobemommy, annmc30, KitKatBit
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981
12th May - Vickieh1981
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue
17th May - Clo
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT 
20th May - Ruskiegirl
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)

Only a few days off the 1st!!!! here we go girls, may the BFP be with you all


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Nato!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm going to test on the 2nd. First try after miscarriage! Showing signs, but trying desperately not to get too excited

Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## NatoPMT

Updated:

1st May - tinybutterfly, debgreasby, wanttobemommy, annmc30, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981
12th May - Vickieh1981
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue
17th May - Clo
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT 
20th May - Ruskiegirl
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)

im getting excited, lets have lots of BFP's thank you please


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm going to test on May 23rd.....good luck this month everyone!!!


----------



## africaqueen

il be poas on my 29th birthday on the 19th of may  il only be around 11-12dpo but hey, u never knw and wot a amazing birthday gift  fingers sooooooooo crossed!
good luck to us all xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I've ovulated now so I have a better idea of when to test. Can I change my test date to the 5th when I will be 10dpo (and many tests after that no doubt lol)


----------



## NatoPMT

updates.....

1st May - tinybutterfly, debgreasby, wanttobemommy, annmc30, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue
17th May - Clo
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl
23rd May - Kaylakin
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)


----------



## zoe09

I am thinking the 8th is the testing day although not sure when or if I ovulated but brown spotting yesterday so who know!!


----------



## Jaymes

I have a yearly on May 17. That'll be 3 wks 3 days (if I get preggo). I plan on having them do a blood draw that day... Otherwise I'm on for May 21st!


----------



## debgreasby

Tested today, 8 DPO .................. BFE lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've been testing since 7dpo (motive, oportunity...you know)
and up 'till this day (15dpo), all BFE's for me too, booooooo


----------



## TripleB

I'm going to try and hold out until 14dpo so Sunday 9th May. Chances I'll cave before then are high!

Deb and TB, what is with you two and these BFEs?! They need to invent a new test for you two! How about an IC digi?! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh IC digi, i like that idea - but knowing my luck it would come up EVAP!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

no way i'm buying a digital unless i'm a week late, for that kind of money i can buy a cute first baby outfit XD


----------



## TripleB

Haha Deb, that would be classic! X


----------



## NatoPMT

updates.....

1st May - tinybutterfly (BFE for now), debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl
23rd May - Kaylakin
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)

goddamn evaps.


----------



## stardust22

Hi could I please go down for May 20th please. 
Thanks and good luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Could i be put down for the 13th please (if i don't cave in before!)

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## annmc30

well i tested this morning and https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/annmc30/Photo0814.jpg?t=1272713746:bfp:


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG!!!! Ann thats FANTASTIC!!!!! Congratulations - im thrilled for ya 

brilliant start to the May testers month - we got our first :bfp:

updates.....

1st May - tinybutterfly (BFE), debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)


im so excited, keep 'em coming!!

edt: shall i do the *BFPs* as above in red bold or as smilies :bfp:, i think the smilie bfp / bfn are too similar and you cant immediately tell what they are. you tell me what you want.


----------



## africaqueen

OMG!! Annmc30 a HUGE congrats to u!!
Lets hope this is the first of many may bfps! xxx


----------



## Tesharika

Arghhh..i tested early and got :bfn; still a slim chance but not feeling very hopeful :(


----------



## stardust22

Tesharika said:


> Arghhh..i tested early and got :bfn; still a slim chance but not feeling very hopeful :(

Still time yet hun

My first AF 2 weeks ago crushed me as its the first month we tried since losing the baby and I really got my hopes up. Trying to relax bit this month but when i get to testing I know I will be upset AGAIN!


----------



## Tesharika

> Still time yet hun
> 
> My first AF 2 weeks ago crushed me as its the first month we tried since losing the baby and I really got my hopes up. Trying to relax bit this month but when i get to testing I know I will be upset AGAIN!

It's our first month trying since Sawyer died, add on the fact that I was due to have Sawyer in April and well... 

fx for you to get your bfp this month....


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh, so sorry about Sawyer Tesh

(but Im not updating you till the 3rd, defo still time)


----------



## debgreasby

congrats on your :bfp: Ann!!!

I like the bold red type by the way Nato x


----------



## NatoPMT

me too, think its easier to see at a glance.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ditto! :)


----------



## VGibs

Awww pooh...I can't test till June! Maybe I will POAS just fer the helluvit! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Yay do it!!! Feed the addiction!


----------



## NatoPMT

pee on a stick
pee on a stick
pee on a stick

c'mon, chant with me

(deb, you are some sort of hpt pusher)


----------



## debgreasby

Damn, you got me sussed lol


----------



## want2bemommy

if you must pee on a stick now, go outside, grab a stick from a tree..draw some control lines on it, and pee away..it's a lot cheaper =) 
sorry, couldn't resist. i, too, am a poas-aholic, and i'm currently seeking help for my addiction. (who am i kidding, i'm not seeking help...lol)


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> pee on a stick
> pee on a stick
> pee on a stick
> 
> c'mon, chant with me
> 
> (deb, you are some sort of hpt pusher)

HAHAHA I will try in May...maybe it will be an OPK though! I still don't know if I will even OV in May!


----------



## heart tree

Hi, can I add mine? Haven't ovulated yet, but guessing I'll test around May 22. DH's birthday is May 26, come on birthday bean! Super excited there is already one BFP! Let's keep em' coming!


----------



## tinybutterfly

BFP !!!!!!!!!!! whoooot!


----------



## debgreasby

So happy 4 u !!!


----------



## africaqueen

tinybutterfly said:


> BFP !!!!!!!!!!! whoooot!

Yaaaay congrats!! thats 2 already for may!:happydance:
Lookin like we r on a roll. Pray i get the bday gift i want mre than anything xxx


----------



## VGibs

tinybutterfly said:


> bfp !!!!!!!!!!! Whoooot!

yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

i have a POAS addiction too! I have no hpts though so opks it will be. i'll draw 2 lines if i need too! Got a faint second line on opk but not trusting that... will have to get a hpt!!!


----------



## heart tree

tinybutterfly said:


> BFP !!!!!!!!!!! whoooot!

Congrats!!!! That's number 2 in May! Who else?


----------



## Tesharika

tinybutterfly said:


> BFP !!!!!!!!!!! whoooot!

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I have ovd. Add May 15th for me:)


----------



## NatoPMT

haha!!! tinybutterfly, thats BRILLIANT!!! 

i'm doing a jubliant jig in your honour

when i've finished jigging, i'll sit down and update.


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats to the BFP's 

and :dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

updates.....and just look at those BFP's

1st May - tinybutterfly *BFP!!!!!*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)


----------



## tinybutterfly

*really enjoyed the mental image of you doing a jubliant jig* :D


----------



## Dazed

YAY to everyone who got a BFP!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

i'm still getting bfns..but i'm not deterred. my first preg (m/c) didn't get bfp until 16dpo..and day before was a bright negative..today i'm 15dpo..or may 12..i had a few days of ewcm..then 4 days later i had another 'batch' and o pains..so unsure. but as the days go on, i'm feeling prego..whereas before i was unsure...i'll keep you updated! btw..my 31st bday is may 14th..yay for may bdays =)


----------



## sugrplum

Well... I'm out. AF is here :( First AF since miscarriage... at least I was right based on timing on when I ovulated... and hopefully this means everything is in good working order...

I so wanted to be preggers for Mother's day and my pregnant sil who is visiting in a couple weeks :(

Good luck to all, and congrats to everyone with a BFP!


----------



## aussiettc

i tested today and got a BFP at 10dpo


----------



## heart tree

Sugrplum, sorry about the witch. At least you know your body is on track. Fingers crossed for next cycle.

Aussie, CONGRATS!!! That's 3 so far and we're only at the beginning of May!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> i tested today and got a BFP at 10dpo

Aussie - was that meant to be bfn hun? I thought you said bfn on the other thread.


----------



## aussiettc

:dohh:Yeh, i ment a BFN, had to run cause kids were into things and didn't check what i wrote. Sorry to get everyones hopes up. I'm a BFN


----------



## sugarlove

Well I tested yesterday but I would say the results are inconclusive. Got a definate faint positive but after 15 mins and not before. This happened a few times last time I remember. Going to test again in a few days as it was only 10 days after ov yesterday. Congrats on the bfps


----------



## VGibs

sugrplum said:


> Well... I'm out. AF is here :( First AF since miscarriage... at least I was right based on timing on when I ovulated... and hopefully this means everything is in good working order...
> 
> I so wanted to be preggers for Mother's day and my pregnant sil who is visiting in a couple weeks :(
> 
> Good luck to all, and congrats to everyone with a BFP!

Well yay for knowing when you OV'ed! I am still wondering if I am gonna OV after the MC. *shrugs* Getting AF means you can start bd'ing though! so ya hoo for that!


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Sugarplum x


----------



## NatoPMT

updates.....

1st May - tinybutterfly *BFP!!!!!*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *BFN* :(, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *BFN* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)

I wont update you yet want2be, not until youre satisfied of the result. 

sugrplum, sorry petal - but defo a good sign and you are getting back to physical normality

Sorry aussie, boo at typos and BFN's

Sugarlove - not quite sure what to do with you, will leave until you post again, is a 15 min line a BFE??


----------



## fluffyblue

Well I got my positives on Clearblue smiley, boots opk and clear blue FM today (and last night on first two) am doing the 18hour interval BD - read a few times where this has worked so did midnight saturday, 6pm last night, 11am today (should have been 12 but we goin out lol) and also alarm on for 6am tomorrow !!.

Im not going to do the temperature thing this month as always gets my hopes up when i see dips and rises !


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Fluffs!


----------



## shaerichelle

Deb, your temps look so much better this month that the last few! Thats a good sign.. flatter temps are better than sporadic:) I learned that from one of the girls on here who is an acupuncturist:) 

Good Luck to everyone:)


----------



## keepsmiling

can u add me, 23rd may im testing! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

can u add me for 23rd may plz xx


----------



## NatoPMT

updated for keepsmiling...

1st May - tinybutterfly *BFP!!!!!*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *BFN* :(, Tesharika
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *BFN* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)

Id have a look at your temps deb, but i'd have no idea what i was looking for


----------



## NatoPMT

I had a look, and i had no idea what i was looking for. 

im gonna start chart stalking and learn. like grasshopper.


----------



## Tesharika

I'm out the :witch: got me....:(


----------



## debgreasby

Boo to the :witch: Hope she bogs off soon x


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks!! x


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry bout that Tesh. 

1st May - tinybutterfly *BFP!!!!!*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *BFN* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)


Burn the witch!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry the witch got u tesh :-( lets hope its the last sighting of her for 9mths ;-) xxx


----------



## VGibs

Damn witch....who has a pail of water to melt the bitch with??? LOL


----------



## Nixilix

well still bfn for me... 13dpo today. tomorrow or wednesday i expect her. xx fc to those till to test. I may even squeeze back on this thread if she comes quick :)


----------



## debgreasby

Your temps still look good - Fx'd!


----------



## Nixilix

im so gutted i didnt take temps sat and sun. was away so just have to see wat tomorrows temp holds xx


----------



## VGibs

debgreasby said:


> Your temps still look good - Fx'd!

Temps are like a whole new world for me! I do not understand them at all!


----------



## Kaylakin

VGibs said:


> Damn witch....who has a pail of water to melt the bitch with??? LOL

Ugh, forget the water...who's got some gasoline and a match?

congrats to the BFPs! Sorry to the BFNs...fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## want2bemommy

still testing negative..no AF though..so there's still hope. i'm 16dpo now. my first preg i didn't test pos. until this day..so maybe i'm a 'late bloomer'? lol
oh well..keep you posted!


----------



## heart tree

want2bemommy said:


> still testing negative..no AF though..so there's still hope. i'm 16dpo now. my first preg i didn't test pos. until this day..so maybe i'm a 'late bloomer'?  lol
> oh well..keep you posted!

It's not over until the witch rears her ugly head! I'm a firm believer in late bloomers! Keep us posted!


----------



## Nixilix

Well temp took a dip this morning, a large one so expecting af very soon xx what to try next month eh?? Hmmm.


----------



## dan-o

I'll be testing on the 9th May :)

Fx for everyone this month xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...

1st May - tinybutterfly *BFP!!!!!*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam
5th May - Nixilix *BFN* :(, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *BFN* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)


----------



## Dazed

I am SOOOO excited for those who got a BFP and fingers crossed to those still waiting. I am also excited because I can start trying again... YAY! The bad news is, I don't think I will be a May tester. With my cycles being screwy I don't know when I can test. It looks like the earliest is going to be May 31st. 

Hope the witch stays away for the rest of you! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm pretty sure that the witch got aussie.


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...please note, pom poms out for katie who is now ......... :bfp: !!!

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *BFN* :(, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)
31st May - Dazed

2 x :bfp: and counting. 

Dazed, im putting you down for 31st may anyway. so you have to poas now and join the addicted pee'ers

what's going on with you Vic, have you tested? you big tease.


----------



## TripleB

Great work Nato and congrats to those with a BFP!

The witch got tinybutterfly though unfortunately so that one needs to come down.

xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks B...gutted for tiny, is she ok? will edit the above.


----------



## TripleB

Yeah it sucks, evil tests. She's picking herself up and dusting herself off as we TTCALers have to do! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

NatoPMT said:


> Updates...please note, pom poms out for katie who is now ......... :bfp: !!!
> 
> 1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her*, debgreasby (BFE for now), wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
> 2nd May - sugarlove
> 3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
> 4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
> 5th May - Nixilix *BFN* :(, Vickieh1981
> 6th May - Doddy0402
> 7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
> 8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
> 9th May - TripleB, dan-o
> 13th May - Cutelou101
> 14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
> 15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
> 17th May - Clo, Jaymes
> 18th May - goddess25
> 19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
> 20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
> 22nd May - heart tree
> 23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
> 30th May - w8ting4bean(?)
> 31st May - Dazed
> 
> 2 x :bfp: and counting.
> 
> Dazed, im putting you down for 31st may anyway. so you have to poas now and join the addicted pee'ers
> 
> what's going on with you Vic, have you tested? you big tease.

I did and made my eyes bleed by squinting. I think I can see something but not sure so bfn for now but only 9dpo


----------



## NatoPMT

good luck Vic!! keep us posted, have you posted a pic of the pretend line for us to scrutinise?


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls i found her! she appeared at about 4. im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months. 

Also kinda glad ive had a "normal" cycle since the chem/mc whatever people call it. The nurse said there is a tiny slight more chance of a mc the month after so now im back to normal and it was a 28 day cycle so im confident my lp is defo 14 days and my cycle depends on what day i o. i hope its early this month!!!

So just gonna temp, drink lots of water, use opks and dtd every other day from end of af and then every day between cd 11 and 15 as i have previous o'd on cd12,13 and now 14. 

Im so upbeat. if i wasnt temping then i would of been adament i was pregnant so im glad i saw the two drops as it REALLY prepared me for it. yay!!!!!

So... i could be put down for testing on 31st as I will still be in May!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

sorry to those the witch got, esp tinybutterfly :-( darn those false positives!

Good luck to those of us waiting to O and waiting to poas.

Hope to see lots more bfps before the end of may 

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Tiny, so sorry luv!!! Hope you are ok. 

Vic, keep us posted. We need another May BFP!

Nix, love the upbeat attitude. Glad you are feeling so good about the witch. Fingers crossed it is the last one for 9 months. Hope you are still in for a May test!

Congrats Katie on the BFP!

Who's next???

xoxo


----------



## Vickieh1981

NatoPMT said:


> good luck Vic!! keep us posted, have you posted a pic of the pretend line for us to scrutinise?

No sometimes I think I can see something in the pic and other times I think I am going mad.

I will have to wait another day. Temp spiked this morning and I am sure still a faint line but nothing conclusive. I will probably come on tomorrow just to prove myself an idiot


----------



## debgreasby

:witch: for me :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
22nd May - heart tree
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?)
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix 

2 x :bfp: and counting. 

sorry youre out deb, a June BFP is calling 

Vic i cant stand the suspense!! faint sounds promising

Loving 2 tests in one month for you Nix


----------



## debgreasby

Next AF due 30th May so put me down for then :)


----------



## africaqueen

sorry the witch got u deb :-( glad ur still in for a may bfp though! good luck this cycle xxx


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT, can you change my test day to May 16? Thanks!

Finally had enough raised temps to confirm ovulation. Went from day 26 after first cycle to 22 after second cycle! So happy my body is getting back to normal!

Deb, sorry about the witch. She needs to be burned at the stake!


----------



## NatoPMT

debgreasby said:


> Next AF due 30th May so put me down for then :)

for some reason i have only just realised that what means. woo hoo another test, no need to wait till june.


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
16th May - heart tree
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


----------



## heart tree

Hey May testers. Just wondering how you pick the date you are going to test on. Is your date the day AF is due? Or do you choose a date that is exactly 2 weeks after ovulation? I usually have a 12 day luteal phase, so decided to pick 13 dpo to test. What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Hearttree, i am going to test on the 19th but il only be around 11-12dpo i think. Its my bday tho and i want to knw as i would not drink if i got my bfp ;-)

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## heart tree

africaqueen said:


> Hi Hearttree, i am going to test on the 19th but il only be around 11-12dpo i think. Its my bday tho and i want to knw as i would not drink if i got my bfp ;-)
> 
> Good luck to us all xxx

That's a great reason to test early! How many DPO's do you usually get AF? Hope she stays away for your birthday and the next 9 months!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im just testing the date my af is due. 

Now i think i should test earlier cos everyone else seems to be, i like bandwagons


----------



## heart tree

Hmmm... maybe I'll test earlier too then. I was going to wait until the day after AF was due. I like bandwagons too!


----------



## Dazed

I have been testing around AF if it is late (or I don't feel normal). I am a geek and have a huge excel spreadsheet that tells me when my AF should be due and when I could test. Since my cycles are still weird, I am basing my earliest on my old cycle.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, I am completely LOVING that you have a spreadsheet!!! You are my kind of woman!


----------



## NatoPMT

i feel left out <technospreadsheetfool>

must improve my ability to obsess


----------



## Dazed

Now I sound obsessed. Its just easier to pop in a date and have the rest taken care of for me. I work on my computer all day, and sometimes its just something to do.


----------



## NatoPMT

im just jealous dazed, im also jealous that i dont understand the whole temp thing

i find things to do instead of work, and they usually involve googling things like 'wild yam cream', 'ewcm' and 'age related infertility', i am the same but with inferior organisation skills.


----------



## VGibs

I hope we are gonna have a June tester club too! Cause I am SO testing in June!


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> i find things to do instead of work, and they usually involve googling things like 'wild yam cream', 'ewcm' and 'age related infertility', i am the same but with inferior organisation skills.

Googling infertility and the like has become a full time job for me! I've spent most of today on the B&B site. If only I could focus this kind of energy on my job, I'd be a superstar! (and probably making a much bigger pay check)


----------



## Dazed

Unfortuanatly I am too organized at work and am able to get the job done pretty quickly leaving me free time. We aren't supposed to be on the web, so I try to limit it to local news, TMZ and BnB. Occasionally I will search conception stuff, but since I am still fairly young and no problems so far, I try not to.


----------



## africaqueen

Hearttree- i usually get a visit from af around 14dpo. Im pretty reg since my pcos calmed right down thankfully  yep it would be the greatest birthday gift i could wish for 

Nato- jump on the bandwagon and poas before af is due! im a poas pusher btw... lmao

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

bfn here but still only 11dpo


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry about BFN Vicki but as u said, its still quite early and u might get that bfp later than others xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Count me out, I got a BFN in my blood test today, less than 2 level of HCG!

Convinced it was a chemical as I'd had 4 faint BFPs on urine tests coming up after 10 mins. Also started to get back ache and cramps last night not disimilair to previous miscarriage and preg symptoms are starting to go as of yesterday.

I'm totally gutted!


----------



## africaqueen

Oh no Sugarlove! :-( im really sorry. Hope u get a BFP next cycle xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *BFN* but not out
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
16th May - heart tree
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix

im sorry sugar x

all this poas pushing is leading to early testing and early BFN's. Im sticking to date af is due (yeah, right)


----------



## TripleB

Well ladies, I patiently waited until 14dpo (first time for everything) and BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

woo HOO brilliant news B!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *BFN* but not out
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
16th May - heart tree
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix

3 x :bfp:


----------



## africaqueen

Huge Congrats TripleB!!! 

Hope this is the start of a ton of may bfps now! we r on a roll ;-)

xxx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls !
I am plannig to test around the 23rd if witch does not get me first!!

I am unsure exactly when I am due on as cycles have been between 26 and 34 days but last 2 months havebeen 28 and 29 dys ao I tihiugh i would test on cycle day 30. Am a bit anxious about it though as igit a false positive on day 28 last month:(

Think imight have ovulated from both ovaries this month as had really strong pains on both sides. FIngers crossed for either 2 times the chance of conception or even maybe twins!!! (hubby's mum is a twin!!)

baby dust to all those still to test!! Congrats triple B lets hope your good news spreads toall of us too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Woo-hoo Triple B! Happy, healthy 9 months to you!

Welcome Smiler, hope the witch doesn't find you this month.


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Triple B.
Smiler, I know how you feel with the wacky cycles. Thats why I said the earliest I can test is the 31st.


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats Triple B!

Sorry for the late notice, i never made it to my testing day, AF got me Friday a week early


----------



## cazza22

hi girls can i join you please?? This is my first month back ttc after my 3rd MC in Feb, i am on progesterone pessaries daily and 75mg asprin as well as my pre conception pregnacare tabs. I will be testing around 12 dpo which will be this Sunday. I was ovulating last week whilst in Egypt so we were at it like rabbits LOL!!! fingers crossed o caught my eggy and 4th times a charm? Good luck to all you lovely ladies i look forward to seeing many BFP's on this thread  xxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

course you can join us caz, Im so sorry about your 4 losses x

Hi Smiler, im hoping for twins too but think i might be asking too much - my dad is a twin, my husband is a twin and my sister has twins. and im a gemini if that counts. ahem. 

sorry to hear the witch is back in town lou x

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *BFN* but not out
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
16th May - heart tree, cazza22
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling, smiler79
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix

3 x :bfp: - who's gonna be the 4th???

all the smiley bumpers are testing on 23rd too


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance:annmc30,KatienSam,TripleB Congratz on your :bfp:'s:happydance:


----------



## Smiler79

Does anyone know how many days dop you can start feeling symptoms?


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats to the BFP's! I just got my conceive+, just tried it out!! Defo going to make a massive huge gigantic best ever effort this month!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Smiler79 said:


> Does anyone know how many days dop you can start feeling symptoms?

Anywhere from 4 dpo on it just depends when implantation happens :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Nixilix said:


> Congrats to the BFP's! I just got my conceive+, just tried it out!! Defo going to make a massive huge gigantic best ever effort this month!

Nixilix, how did you like the Conceive+??? I've been using preseed, but always willing to try something new!


----------



## africaqueen

Heart tree- i have used pre seed in the past but used CP the mth i got pregnant so obviously much prefer CP! lol. It lasts a lot longer too compared to the PS.

xxx


----------



## heart tree

africaqueen said:


> Heart tree- i have used pre seed in the past but used CP the mth i got pregnant so obviously much prefer CP! lol. It lasts a lot longer too compared to the PS.
> 
> xxx

Oooohhh, thanks Africaqueen! What do you mean it lasts a lot longer? Sometimes I wonder about that. I don't like to be so clinical and have to run to the bathroom immediately before BD'ing to insert preseed. But it says you have to put it in 15 - 30 minutes before BD'ing. I can't always guess when we're going to BD. Can I insert CP even earlier? It would be great to be able to insert an hour to 2 hours before BD'ing.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Can I join ? I have no idea if I ovulated at all, it's only been 3 weeks since my m/c but one can always hope !!

Officially test day should be the 18th. :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

I may be using it wrong but I use it when we are just about to dtd!! I liked it, as did the OH. Neither of us seem to have had ant reaction either.

The bottle says apply prior or during bd'ing. (it actually says intercourse not bd'ing!!)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm out - witch showed this morning 3 days late


----------



## Nixilix

So sorry vickie xx wishing you all the luck in the world for the next cycle. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

im so sorry vickie :-( sending u a ton of babydust for this cycle xxx


----------



## VGibs

Damn witch! Mind you I am hoping mine shows up sooner then later because I wanna get this baby train rolling!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Vickie!


----------



## NatoPMT

ach, sorry to hear that Vic. Pah at witch - she wont dare show her face in June 

Hi Smudge, Ive put you down the the 18th

snarf at Nix's 'best ever effort'

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle
16th May - heart tree, cazza22
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling, smiler79
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


----------



## Jaymes

My OPK is finally +. I am hoping that my Dr will still do a blood test at my appt!

(psst, my birthday is May 15...:blush:)


----------



## heart tree

Oh Vickie, damn that witch! I thought we told her to stay away for May!!!

VGibs, I know what you mean, I wish we didn't have to endure the TWW. If I'm not preggo, I'd rather just get AF and get on with it so I can try again!

Jaymes, woo-hoo for the +OPK!! Hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## sugrplum

I will be back on for the 28th


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo at positive opks and 2 tests in a month!

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle, https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree, cazza22
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling, smiler79
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


----------



## stacie-leigh

Hi, i'm testing tomorrow I think, could you add me please?  I'm 3 days late at the minute so i'm hoping af doesn't rear her ugly head today.

Stacie xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

I got my BFP today  Good luck girls x


----------



## heart tree

WOOO-HOOO!!!! Congrats stacie-leigh!!! That's such great news!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you so much heart tree xx


----------



## heart tree

stacie-leigh said:


> Thank you so much heart tree xx

I just went back and re-read your poem. It is so beautiful. I also read some more of your details. I'm so happy you don't have to wait for more blood work for your thyroid. It also sounds like it has been many months of trying again. I'm so glad you got the BFP this month. Seems like it was meant to happen this month. Happy, healthy 9 months hon!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you, it has been a rocky 11 months but hopefully now everything will go perfectly  I just hope that this baby sticks. Thank you for all your support and good luck to you, I hope you get your 2011 baby too xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Oh and also, according to the NHS pregnancy due date calculator it's due 16th January, my BIRTHDAY! ;-) x


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to stacie-leigh!!!!

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue, shaerichelle, https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree, cazza22
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr, NatoPMT, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif)
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, keepsmiling, smiler79
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


4 x :bfp: - who's gonna be the 5th???


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

I'm gonna test on the 25th. Wish me luck! And good luck to everyone else as well! Lots of sticky baby dust to us all!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well I was going to test the 18th, but 2 pos OPKs in the last 24 hours..... so I guess it's more like the 26th. 

Have no idea whats happening downstairs - hopefully the natives are getting restless !


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Stacie


----------



## Jaymes

:happydance: yea! Congrats Stacie!


----------



## keepsmiling

can u change my teting dye to the 25th plzzzz xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Stacie hun!!! sending u a ton of sticky vibes ;-)

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I'm out! AF will be here full force this afternoon or tomorrow. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## heart tree

Damn that witch LeaArr! Sorry she's back. Here's to next month being your BFP!!

Hey ladies, anyone else tested? Would love to hear from you all!


----------



## fluffyblue

Sorry I forgot to update I got my BFP yesterday - 10dpo !!


----------



## heart tree

WOOO-HOOO Fluffyblue (oooh, that rhymes!) Congrats hun!!! We are on a roll ladies!


----------



## dizzynic

I will be testing in on the 19th :) good luck to all FX


----------



## shaerichelle

I got a very faint line on a frer today. I think I see one on a dollar store test too. I cant say my temp is high cause I woke up earlier than normal. But my daytime temp is and my cm is well a lot! So I think I have a bfp! DH says I am preggo. He sees the physical changes in my body and me gagging and having nausea. With that being said I say :bfp: I know my body well enough to know that I am pregnant and there is a change.


----------



## heart tree

A faint line is still a BFP! Did you post it in the gallery? Would love to see a pic. Congrats Shaerichelle!!! 6 BFP's and counting!


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you. Still cautious though. I'm away for night so no pic


----------



## Jaymes

:happydance:


shaerichelle said:


> I got a very faint line on a frer today. I think I see one on a dollar store test too. I cant say my temp is high cause I woke up earlier than normal. But my daytime temp is and my cm is well a lot! So I think I have a bfp! DH says I am preggo. He sees the physical changes in my body and me gagging and having nausea. With that being said I say :bfp: I know my body well enough to know that I am pregnant and there is a change.

:happydance: congrats! :happydance:

I just bought a bunch of cheapie tests on Ebay! Can't wait for them to get here... POAS!


----------



## heva510

hi all i'll be testing on 24th heather


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the :bfp: girlies x


----------



## heart tree

Well, a BFN for me this morning, but still no sign of the witch. Either I'm going to get a BFP or this is the longest luteal phase I've ever had. Either is good news as my LP is usually 10 - 12 days. I'm 13dpo today. Still holding out hope for the BFP though!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Ladies, Im testing on 27th


----------



## cazza22

hey gorgeous girlies, hope ur all good!! congrats to all who got their BFP's :happydance::happydance: i tested this morning think im 11/12dpo i had positive OPKs 5th & 6th of may so unsure when my egg was actually there ready n waiting? i thought i could see a very very faint line on an internet cheapie but i think its an evap coz i cant make out any pink so im classing it as a :bfn: but AF is still 6 days away so im not giving up hope yet :thumbup:. 

My symptoms so far are VERY crampy down there im on progesterone suppositories so i cant make out if CM is more or its just leakige from the??? :blush: sorry tmi but those of u who have used them will know what i mean there HORRID haha!!! my boobs are tender & have had some random twinges in them but the main thing is tiredness :sleep: i keep getting the urge to have a little sleep, im probs just being lazy :haha:.


I'm gonna hold off testing now untill tuesday/wednesday because i hate seeing BFN's its so depressing. Fingers crossed for each and every one of us :thumbup: Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

soz about af LeaArr, hope youre ok 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to fluffy and chelle - 5th and 6th BFPs in May!! I feel like i should be wearing a sparkly jacket and asking you to come on down so we can applaud you and parade you both up and down


Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue* BFP!!!!*, shaerichelle *BFP!!!*(https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree *BFN but not out*, cazza22 *BFN but not out*
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr *witch got her *:(, NatoPMT* BFN* *but not out*, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif), dizzynic
20th May - Ruskiegirl, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, smiler79
24 May - heva
25th May - LunarMagick, keepsmiling
26th May - smudgelicious
27th May - Elly2u
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


6 x :bfp: - who's gonna be the 7th???

Im 12 dpo and on BFN at the mo, dont think i am getting BFP this month, but am ok.

Happy birthday to Jaymes for yesterday too - hope ya had a loveeerly day


----------



## NatoPMT

Cazza, ive been very crampy down there this month too. since 4 dpo in fact. 

I dunno what thats all about


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i tested this morning and got a faint line on a IC and also faint on frer and answer test , Going to keep testing tho cause i want to make sure it sticks i wont belive its real till i get a big bold line!! I put pics up in the gallery if you want to peek:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

OoOoOooo im going to look, them im coming right back to dance a celebratory jig


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I put a new pic up :thumbup: Took another test hehe cause i cant belive it:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

<<<< runs to gallery! BRB!


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: :bfp: yay!


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to ruskie - that is SO a bfp!!!!! woooHOO

how many dpo are you ruskie? <panicface> 

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue* BFP!!!!*, shaerichelle *BFP!!!*(https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree *BFN but not out*, cazza22 *BFN but not out*
17th May - Clo, Jaymes
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr *witch got her *:(, NatoPMT* BFN* *but not out*, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif), dizzynic
20th May - Ruskiegirl *BFP!!!!*, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, smiler79
24th May - heva
25th May - LunarMagick, keepsmiling
26th May - smudgelicious
27th May - Elly2u
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Dazed, Nixilix


7 x :bfp: - who's gonna be the 8th???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im 9 dpo today:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

arse. Im 12dpo and still bfn'ing

so sod me, lets dance in celebration for you

dance dance dance dance


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Cazza, ive been very crampy down there this month too. since 4 dpo in fact.
> 
> I dunno what thats all about

Yeah hun they have been constant since around the same time as you 4dpo crampy and the odd twinge near where i would assume my left ovary is?? 
The gutting thing this month however is i have had no Implantation bleed no spotting whatsoever & with all 3 of of my other pregnancys i had at least a few wipes worth of brown discharge, so im sort of wishing to see some brown down there lol :haha:. In a way its like ive told myself im out already :cry:. We'll see though the witch isnt due until 21st so 4 days left of testing ahead :haha:. 

Im gonna wait till Tuesday to test now though i should defo have a line by then if i caught my eggy this month?:thumbup:. Oh god i really hope i am OH keeps talking bout him having a good feeling that i am this month he's so cute and i want to make him smile with a BIG FAT POSITIVE :happydance:. fX'd for all us ladies who so desperately want our baby beans xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

congrats ruskiegirl H&H 9 months to you chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

yes same here, pretty much constant since 4dpo, had a few days without but mostly, every day. 

i had hoped the cramping was implantation cramps, but Im pretty sure im not pregnant with being 12dpo and no bfp. 

if you havent had spotting, doesnt mean you arent, but i dont think cramping this long is a good indicator of potential bfp, I'm afraid caz, I hope thats not the case for you, but im pretty sure im not. 

Have you had much cm? Ive had loads since ov, and i _think_ thats a good sign, but still convinced im not. 

if your af is due, you should get a bfp by Tuesday if you caught it this month, yes. But loads of HPT's say only 63% a couple of days before will get bfp, and only 80-odd% even by the day after af, but most bumpers test early and get their bfps so I think i believe the anecdotal off here more than the text on a hpt packet


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks guys ! i still am in shock lol I just hope he sticks !! got a feeling its a boy dont know why but ive been talking to him before bed for the last 4 nights :dust::dust: hope my luck rubs off on all of you:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> yes same here, pretty much constant since 4dpo, had a few days without but mostly, every day.
> 
> i had hoped the cramping was implantation cramps, but Im pretty sure im not pregnant with being 12dpo and no bfp.
> 
> if you havent had spotting, doesnt mean you arent, but i dont think cramping this long is a good indicator of potential bfp, I'm afraid caz, I hope thats not the case for you, but im pretty sure im not.
> 
> Have you had much cm? Ive had loads since ov, and i _think_ thats a good sign, but still convinced im not.
> 
> if your af is due, you should get a bfp by Tuesday if you caught it this month, yes. But loads of HPT's say only 63% a couple of days before will get bfp, and only 80-odd% even by the day after af, but most bumpers test early and get their bfps so I think i believe the anecdotal off here more than the text on a hpt packet

Well chick were not out till the fat lady sings LOL!!! and dont stress about the cramps i actually see them as a positive because every month i have been preggers the first sign was cramps and increased CM then tender boobs etc. Every time i feel a cramp im like YUPPPP somfins going on down there hahaha :haha: id be more worried if i had none :thumbup:. And ive got what feels like LOADS of cm but im on progesterone suppositories which as you know have to go up ur mimi :blush: so u get some leakige throughout the day so its hard to understand whats cm & whats leakige if u know what i mean hahaha! Any whoo huny i'll keep u updated ok & i'll be checking in on u aswell, when is the witch due for u?? i hope she doesnt reel her ugly mush for u either this month :winkwink:. Im off to bed anyway babe i can hardly keep my peepers open :sleep:. Night night sweet dream girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Ruskie, I'm so happy for you. Peeked in the gallery and the second pic you posted is definitely a BFP!

I started spotting slightly today and getting mild cramps. Witch is on her way for sure. She'll be here tomorrow. Blah!

Nato, 12 day LP is perfect. No need to worry about low progesterone. Using progesterone cream this cycle gave me my longest LP ever - 13 days! While I'm feeling sad about my BFN, I am truly happy I finally found a way to make my LP longer. 

Who's next girls? We need some more BFP's!


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Ruskiegirl!! happy and healthy 9mths 

I got my 2 free hpts in the post today so just hoping i can hold out intill at least 12dpo... will be hard now they are here tho as i dnt keep hpts in the house as a rule... lol

Heart tree- i hope u are wrong an the witch stays away 

xxx


----------



## Dazed

Cograts to all the new BFP and boo to the witch. 
Is it just me or is this turning out to be the longest month ever?


----------



## heart tree

I'm out. The damn :witch: got me this morning. Looking forward to June now.

Hope we see some more May BFP's.


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry hunni x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: heart tree


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at cazza

i had the same problem with cm and preseed, didnt know what was what in the mimi area. Im due on Thursday, ive only had one bfn today, managed to keep testing to a single episode this morning. I bet i go and test again in a minute. 

ahh at hearty, glad youre happier with the 13 days and its taken the edge off the bfn and the witch's return - hope youre ok my lovely x. I have come to the conclusion that i dont have a progesterone problem cos my boobs are very unsore this month, as well as being on 13 dpo today - the longer witch stays away, the longer my LP so thats gotta be good

no one gets to 13dpo without a bfp if they are up the duff, do they?


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> I'm out. The damn :witch: got me this morning. Looking forward to June now.
> 
> Hope we see some more May BFP's.

shall i set up a June testers thread?


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. The damn :witch: got me this morning. Looking forward to June now.
> 
> Hope we see some more May BFP's.
> 
> shall i set up a June testers thread?Click to expand...

I would love that if you feel up to the task! I know some other ladies are ready for the June testers thread too.

Not sure about testing at 13dpo and getting a BFN. Last time I was pregnant, I tested at 12dpo and got a BFN. Waited until 15dpo (don't ask how I waited that long!) and then got the BFP. I think you're still in until the bitch witch comes.


----------



## NatoPMT

i just did another test, will someone take these damned tests off me 

oo hearty, i wonder where yours went from bfn to bfp then, you big tease. lets get the June testers set up so we have something to look forward to.


----------



## NatoPMT

I need to employ Queenies no tests in the house rule. That said, i went about bought a pack of expensive ones and poas at work on Friday. So i dont think that will work

Im all about being impatient, me.


----------



## Nixilix

i think im 2dpo today.. does that qualify for testing yet?!


----------



## NatoPMT

snarf @ Nix

all poas units, go go go


----------



## Nixilix

now if only i knew where OH hid all 15 of my ics... little bugger!

I hope this is it this month.... im a bit bored now of having af!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have a secret stash Nix. Like any junkie worth their salt. 

Found this which I (being a hysterical pee'r) found useful

HPT Accuracy Results Percentages: (Based on a 25mIU sensitive test)
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%


----------



## Nixilix

10dpo.. man thats tooooooooooo far away!


----------



## Jaymes

I had my yearly today and I convinced my NP to do an HCG test.. Now I am in the waiting game for the next 4 hours... I'm so excited I can hardly sit still!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. I am on day 26 of a 29ish day cycle. I have been gettin cramping on and off for the last few days and boobs feel really heavy?! Also had a pulling sensation in my stomach over the last few hrs. I have got an early response test but scared 2 use it as i got a false positive on a cheapy test 1 day b4 af last month and couldnt go through that again


----------



## Nixilix

fx for everyone in Limbo!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> snarf @ Nix
> 
> all poas units, go go go

*
hahahaha pmsl at this comment!!!* :rofl:

& Nix now thats what i call an eager beaver :thumbup:. A true POAS a holic thats what we like to see :winkwink:

Im gonna test in the morning and then i think im like 13/14 dpo so hoping with all my heart to see a line BRING ON THE BFP'S :happydance:.

hope all u girls are ok? & big :hugs: Heartree x x x


----------



## NatoPMT

Cor good luck Jaymes. and did you have a lovely birthday?

Oo smiler, when you gonna test? are you waiting till after af should arrive? dont talk to me, i will only encourage you to do the pee dance

i reckon Nix has pipped me to the poas mentalist post with declarations of 2dpo testing possibilities. I feel usurped. Massive luck to ya Cazza, get your ass back in here and report your findings so i can live my life through you. 

good luck to limbolinas from me too


----------



## Nixilix

I. am. a. Junkie. 

Come on :bfp: to everyone!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Nato not sure when i am going 2 test. I was going 2 wait til sat which would b day 31 (longest cycle has been 34 days but been around 29 last few months). I could test tomorrow morning with early response test but am going 2 try and hold out as long as possible so as not 2 b disappointed yet again.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Cor good luck Jaymes. and did you have a lovely birthday?
> 
> Oo smiler, when you gonna test? are you waiting till after af should arrive? dont talk to me, i will only encourage you to do the pee dance
> 
> i reckon Nix has pipped me to the poas mentalist post with declarations of 2dpo testing possibilities. I feel usurped. Massive luck to ya Cazza, get your ass back in here and report your findings so i can live my life through you.
> 
> good luck to limbolinas from me too

Cheers huny i'll be on tomoz night after work to let y'all know good or bad i know ive got u girls and i've already clocked my beady eyes onto the June thread so i'll be sure to head on over with my May Testing Munchkins if its bfn. 
FX'd though im soooooo scared to test LOL!! x x Are you gonna test again hun or just wait n see if AF shows on Thurs?? I hope she doesnt chick god damn witch UR NOT WELCOME HERE, STAY THE FRIG AWAY!!!!!!!!!! X X X X X


----------



## Nixilix

Stay away witch... i'll scare her away with this... :flasher:


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> Cor good luck Jaymes. and did you have a lovely birthday?
> 
> Oo smiler, when you gonna test? are you waiting till after af should arrive? dont talk to me, i will only encourage you to do the pee dance
> 
> i reckon Nix has pipped me to the poas mentalist post with declarations of 2dpo testing possibilities. I feel usurped. Massive luck to ya Cazza, get your ass back in here and report your findings so i can live my life through you.
> 
> good luck to limbolinas from me too

Birthday was lovely...
2 more hours! AHHH!
I bought Ebay cheapies that are not here yet, I'll probably use them no matter what happens today. I am a junkie too!


----------



## Nixilix

Jaymes = my new best friend.... junkie!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Rach how many times have you tested?


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't.... yet! OH hid them but in his defence i am only 2dpo... Not that he needs to know it wont show yet! Screw this, might just pee on a stick in the garden, then get a highlighter pen and draw 2 pink lines on it


----------



## Jaymes

Nixilix said:


> I haven't.... yet! OH hid them but in his defence i am only 2dpo... Not that he needs to know it wont show yet! Screw this, might just pee on a stick in the garden, then get a highlighter pen and draw 2 pink lines on it

LOL! Use a popsicle stick it'll look more authentic!


----------



## Nixilix

omg.. i never thought of that! any news yet? xx


----------



## Jaymes

No, I. Am. Dying! I am a jumble of nerves and not getting a thing done at work today. I'm going to call in 15 min or so...


----------



## Nixilix

I gotta go bed :( will look for updates in the morning. Fx so tight for u xx


----------



## Jaymes

I got a call at work right when I was to call the Dr's office for my results. I missed my window, and will not be able to get the results till morning (BOO!) How frustrating is that?


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes said:


> I got a call at work right when I was to call the Dr's office for my results. I missed my window, and will not be able to get the results till morning (BOO!) How frustrating is that?

Why don't doctor's offices understand the cliff they leave us hanging on when they don't deliver answers immediately!!! Hope you get great news tomorrow!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls resisted the urge 2 test this morning am going 2 try and hold out til fri if witch doesnt get me 1st. 
Jaymes sorry u didnt get ur results. Fingers crossed 4 when u do.

i am feeling slightly nauseous this morning! Hoping it is a good sign but there is also a sicky bug going round the school i work in so who knows!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls resisted the urge 2 test this morning am going 2 try and hold out til fri if witch doesnt get me 1st. 
Jaymes sorry u didnt get ur results. Fingers crossed 4 when u do.

i am feeling slightly nauseous this morning! Hoping it is a good sign but there is also a sicky bug going round the school i work in so who knows!


----------



## Nixilix

Still got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jaymes

Ok, it is 2 am. I'm still awake and poa(opk)s. That turned up positive. Now I'm confused. Can I be ovulating again? I did my last pg test :bfn: :dohh: seriously! What was I thinking? I am still holding out for the blood test. 7 am won't be here soon enough and I am unwilling to try a sleep aid. I am going to be a wreck tomorrow. Maybe a hot bath will help relax me enough to sleep.


----------



## Jaymes

:bfn: :shrug: I knew it was too soon to test, I was @ 1 + is >5. Now I have another + opk. What's that about?


----------



## africaqueen

I hope u get a bfp soon hun.

I have decided not to test tomorrow as i dnt feel pregnant at all and i cnt stand to see another bfn, esp on my birthday so will be holding off till 12dpo if i can manage it 

Good luck to those of us testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Guys i need your eyes im so confused as to whats going on , I only spotted a little bit yesterday but all my tests yesterday were negative including the one at birthright , My urine was the same color today as it was yesterday , Im not spotting anymore and i only have kind sharp pains by my belly button and my cervix is high soft and close again ???
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/014-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/014.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

Big hug ruskie, hope youre ok. 

I think i can see a line on the top test in the negative pic, but not the bottom test - im sorry but i cant interpret the rest of your symptoms, i dont know enough

you must be tearing your hair out.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya not to bad though hehe , I wish i had the money to go see the doc today cause i would def have them do betas but i wont till friday :cry: I got 3 more of those $Tree tests and im goig to use them with FMU for the next 3 days and see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

report back Ruskie, I'm rooting for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i sure will guys im hoping that mabey i was wrong but im not going to get my hopes up , WIsh i would have ins now cause then i could confirm stuff much sooner but at least i can relax and do other things for the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ruskie, I see a line darling. I am getting the same results right now at 20 dpo. I am feeling like you. I cant get a doc to order betas for me. Was told wait for af or darker lines. Well Af isnt gonna show. She has flown away april 19. Dont even fell her coming. Good Luck hon:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

shaerichelle said:


> Ruskie, I see a line darling. I am getting the same results right now at 20 dpo. I am feeling like you. I cant get a doc to order betas for me. Was told wait for af or darker lines. Well Af isnt gonna show. She has flown away april 19. Dont even fell her coming. Good Luck hon:hugs:

Thanks and the same to you hun hopefully we both get things sorted out soon , I wish our bodies would coroperate better for us lol


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks. I am think Saturday will be a darker line.


----------



## cazza22

Hey ladies i did a test yesterday morning on a superdrug test and i think its BFN :-( i say think because there was a seriously very faint line but i would have thought it would be darker by 13dpo so im taking it as BFN boo hoo!!! AF due Friday so if she doesnt rear here ugly head i'll test again but stopped my progesterone now because it will mess up my cycles otherwise. Im gutted to be honest i really thought i was preggars this month ive been sleeping loads hahaha ITS OFFICIAL "IM A LAZY COW" hahahah!!! 

Got a question for anyone who has used progesterone pessaries, Did they make your boobs sore and ur nipples change i.e go bigger & have white spots on??? just because its happened to mine & if they do do this i know next month etc not to see this as one of my pregnancy symptoms but actually just a side affect of the pessaries. Thanks in advance ladies 

FX'd for anyone who's left to test this month & Nato did u test again (DAFT QUESTION IM SURE lol) x x x x lov caz x x x x


----------



## NatoPMT

Cazza, a line is a line. Post a pic, lets have a look.*If you have a line, its a BFP - show show show. I wouldnt rule it out just yet. 

Im trying not to look excited as I dont want to get you wound up.*

I went and bought ANOTHER expensive test yesterday, knowing full well i wasnt pregnant. 

Today I have spent £60 on supplements but managed to resist the urge to buy more first response tests. I am going to TTC myself out of house and home


----------



## Dazed

Nato, go ahead and take me off. I think I am oving later than planned so I won't be able to test until June and I am going to wait till AF. I have seen too many CPs on here to try earily, its making me REALLY nervious.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good morning ! Its officialy a chemical, Neg tests this morning and my cervis is low firm and closed cramps and my temps dropped alot this morning:cry:


----------



## Dazed

:hugs:Sorry Ruskie. You know.... I really hate that term.


----------



## Dazed

Its a loss none the less.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It happens , The way i try and not think about it or get to sad especially when af isnt even due til sat is mabey there was something wrong with the baby and its for the best , So on to the next month and try again and hope for a good outcome. I think ioll probly stop testing before AF is due cause it just makes it harder especially if things like this happen:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thats the way I thought of it with my loss. Helped to get over it faster.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. How is everyone holding up. I am still trying 2 hold off testing til friday but 2moro is day 29 which is the day i came on last month. I am confused as 2 my symptoms as feel like i mite b about 2 come on but the cramps come and go when normally the day b4 af arrives it is there constantly. 

Also am still feeling sicky but bug still going round school.

i have asked hubby 2 hide early response test until friday am. However i have got some cheapys from pound shop but afraid 2 use 1 tomorrow as i got a false positive on 1 last month. 

What do u girls think? Should i use cheapy 2moro or hold off til fri (all on proviso that witch does not arrive 2moro)


----------



## heart tree

Smiler79 said:


> Hi girls. How is everyone holding up. I am still trying 2 hold off testing til friday but 2moro is day 29 which is the day i came on last month. I am confused as 2 my symptoms as feel like i mite b about 2 come on but the cramps come and go when normally the day b4 af arrives it is there constantly.
> 
> Also am still feeling sicky but bug still going round school.
> 
> i have asked hubby 2 hide early response test until friday am. However i have got some cheapys from pound shop but afraid 2 use 1 tomorrow as i got a false positive on 1 last month.
> 
> What do u girls think? Should i use cheapy 2moro or hold off til fri (all on proviso that witch does not arrive 2moro)

I know it is hard Smiler, but if it were me, I'd wait. It is heartbreaking to see a BFN and even more heartbreaking to see an early BFP that ends up being a chemical pregnancy. My last pregnancy I had a BFN the day I was due for AF. I didn't get my BFP 3 days after AF was due. I was depressed for 3 days until I got the BFP! Of course I won't judge you if you decide to test early! Good luck hun.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Cazza, a line is a line. Post a pic, lets have a look.*If you have a line, its a BFP - show show show. I wouldnt rule it out just yet.
> 
> Im trying not to look excited as I dont want to get you wound up.*
> 
> I went and bought ANOTHER expensive test yesterday, knowing full well i wasnt pregnant.
> 
> Today I have spent £60 on supplements but managed to resist the urge to buy more first response tests. I am going to TTC myself out of house and home


Awwwww huny i love ur positivity! but its been sat there for almost 2 days now & is dried up so im gonna say its pointless posting it (i dont even know how :shrug: hahahaha)??? Tell me tho incase i get another faint positive tomoz (i've decided to test again with FMU cant wait til Fri :blush:.) I really dont wanna get my hopes up and believe i could be. I'll be 15dpo tomoz though so i should DEFINETLY have a line. I will keep u updated for sure I'll try & get on here b4 work in the mornin :thumbup:.

I cannot believe you have spent £60 on stuff u mad head lol!!! what have you been buying hahaha. 

hope ur all well girls lov hugs and tons of baby dust 
ur POAS a holic sister Caz xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *

to queenie!!! Hope you had a lovely day my lovely

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *BFN* but not out, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue* BFP!!!!*, shaerichelle *BFP!!!*(https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree *witch got her*, cazza22 *BFN but not out*
17th May - Clo, Jaymes *BFN*
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr *witch got her *:(, NatoPMT* BFN*, Africaqueen (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif), dizzynic
20th May - Ruskiegirl *BFN*, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, smiler79
24th May - heva
25th May - LunarMagick, keepsmiling
26th May - smudgelicious
27th May - Elly2u
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Nixilix

I must apologise for the random sprinkling of asterixs on my posts. My keyboard likes to add them willy nilly. Its not that im writing footnotes or owt. Just to be clear

Took you off dazed, i think i will be testing when i am supposed to in future, and saving myself a bob or two into boot

love to ruskie

Cazza cant wait to hear - i will be keeping my beady eyes on the thread and stalking you. That sounds like a threat, but its more of a factual representation of what i will do. I bought 3 x pregnacare, 1 x EPO, 1 x Flaxseed and 1 x raspberry leaf (to add to the billion other supplements i have taken it upon myself to get involved with) 

I think there is a cat in my house. either that or i have an intruder.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nato. lol. I have spent another $25.00 on tests. At least my faint line is a tad darker. :wacko: Af is 5 days late. And temp is high so a line is a line. Good thing I already said bfp.


----------



## NatoPMT

i bloody knew it, there IS a cat in my house. I am like Eliza Dolittle tonight, i bought home a lost doggy after work tonight, and now theres a cat peering at me round the door.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo chelle - too right, I call a line, a line (but i dont call a spade, a spade)

BFP, BFP, wont you dance along with me.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. Still feeling quite crampy but still intermittent rather than continuous so still hoping! 
The cheapy tests r still calling 2 me! I need u girls 2 talk me out of it!


----------



## NatoPMT

someone talk her in off the ledge!!


----------



## heart tree

Smiler DO NOT DO IT!!! You can resist the call. They can woo you but they can't win. You can beat them lady!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

cor you nearly stopped me testing then, i am 15 days before ovulation mind.


----------



## heart tree

15 days before ovulation? Did the witch get you then?


----------



## Nixilix

There hasn't been a bfp is while... Come on girls! To get bfp we must all get peeing!


----------



## NatoPMT

No hearty, Im due today (but did another test this morning, just in case like) 

No witchy, i wish she'd hurry up now, i want to be on day 1

need more BFPs!!


----------



## NatoPMT

still no damned af

where's my af. im now 16 dpo. 

16!!! im all progesterone, no oestrogen. thats my problem.


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha, dont be winding me up chelle. 

you know im going to do another test now.


----------



## NatoPMT

just went rushing off to the loo, clutching a hpt

got there to discover af is here. At least shes on time to the day. 

its not a normal one though, i cant get the hang of all these changes. No cramps, but am having sharp pains - that said, i have just eaten the largest lunch i ever did eat, so prob somert to do with that


----------



## zoefromsussex

I'll be testing last day of May if the witch doesn't show her face! Lol. Good luck to everyone else who is testing xx

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle.png?d=1272603600;0;25;28" border="0"></a>


----------



## heart tree

Nato, sorry for the witch. But you definitely don't have a LP defect or low progesterone!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, think ive ruled that one out hearty, now im worried about low oestrogen. you know how i like to worry

actually, it good be really good, cos i used to get terrible sore boobs which i always thought were due to PMt from my stuffing my face with cigarettes and wine and cake. So now ive been almost Miss Clean Living 2010, maybe my lack of PMT just means that ive detoxed 

can i worry about being detoxed? damnit, nothing to worry about.


----------



## heart tree

Why do you think low estrogen? Just because of lack of sore boobs? I think you would ovulate late if you had low estrogen. You could get tested.

Anyhoo, while you worry, at least you can have some vodka with your grapefruit juice and raspberries now. I, myself, have had wine the past two days. The one positive of AF coming on!


----------



## NatoPMT

i was worried about oestrogen because of lack of ewcm and yes, lack of sore boobs, but i defo didnt ov early, so i think its just cos i have not been drinking or smoking or even taking nurofen

i just took 2 nurofen to let my hair down, and i had grapefruit juice with lunch (no vodka) - vodka comes on saturday when i see Blackpool FC play at wembley, 'citing. Im gonna put raspberries in it, that is so a good idea. What day are you on now Hearty, CD5? when you stopping the wine? 

its a good job you reply to me hearty, cos you are eliminating my list of things to be neurotic about, one by one

thanks poppet xx


----------



## africaqueen

Im sorry the witch got you Nato :-( ((hugs))

I am going to poas tomorrow morning, but i pretty much knw im out. Feel exactly like i do before af... ah well, we will soon knw and then i can move onto tryin for a love bug feb baby  

Who is testing tomorrow with me??

xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ach, sorry to hear that queenie, but yes, we want Feb babies, its been decided. You never know though.

i am not testing tomorrow obviously, not even i would test speculatively after af - but im ready to cheer you on


----------



## Nixilix

ok.. i suppose i could step up to the plate and test if i really have to... just to help you out though :)


----------



## africaqueen

Nixilix said:


> ok.. i suppose i could step up to the plate and test if i really have to... just to help you out though :)

LMAO:haha: I am a poas pusher so beware!! hehe.

I feel nothing this mth but il go thru the motions and test ;-)

xxx


----------



## cazza22

Girls tested this morning and Nothing, Nada, Nope!!! BFN :cry: so the faint line on the superdrug must have been an evap (which is what i thought anyway)! Im gutted to say the least & am very confused as to what the hell is going on with my boobs because my nipples have gone huge and ive got weird veins?? confused.com. Im gonna google the progesterone pessaries coz it must be them????
Oh well AF due today or tomorrow so just waiting on that bitch the witch to rear her UGLY mush now and im heading over to JUNE TESTING with all u little lovelys :hugs:.

Thanks for ur support Nato c u over in your other thread chick x x lov caz x x


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Nix. 

Sacrificing yourself, like.


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Cazz, Im sorry lovey. 

I'll give ya a piggy back over to the June thread, hop on


----------



## Nixilix

sorry cazza :(

I am ONLY doing this for africaqueen... we all have to help each other ;)

(and no, i didnt just google "can you get a bfp a 6dpo?) haha


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> ahh Cazz, Im sorry lovey.
> 
> I'll give ya a piggy back over to the June thread, hop on

cheers hun :hugs:. x x


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Africaqueen. I am testing tomorow!!! Will be on day 30 of average 29 day cycle so fingers crossed.

Not sure whether I feel pregnant or not!! Still geting minor intermitten cramping but nothing like I usually get the day before af. Also keep getting slight waves of nausea and have little bumps around my nipples(sorry tmi!)

Suppose I will find out tomorrow (hopefully). It would be really good if I do get my bfp tomorrow as I am seeing my mum and dad on saturday and I would love to tell them that they will hopefully be grandparents in the new year !!

Fingers crossed for you africaqueen, just becaus e you dont feel anything does not mean you will not get a bfp.

I have an 11 year old daugther (do not see her as I was only 19 when I had her and nade the really hard decision to have her adopted). ANyway back to my point, when I was pregnant with her i di not find out until almost 7 months so not feeling pregnant at only 4 weeks does not mean you are out. Will be thinking of you though tomorrow. No doubt I will be up really early and i will post on here one way or another once i have dropped hubby at the train station ao watch this space tomoorow morning. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alisarose

good luck ladies and to those who got af keep the chin up xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i was goin to test on 25th but iv been spotting abit, its stopeed now, and i have been gettin 2nd lines on opks?

xx so may test tomo xx


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> still no damned af
> 
> where's my af. im now 16 dpo.
> 
> 16!!! im all progesterone, no oestrogen. thats my problem.

GRRRRR where is that damned AF???? Im waiting on mine too!


----------



## debgreasby

Oh keepsmiling, good luck!


----------



## want2bemommy

AF reared her head several days late. back to teh drawing board.


----------



## Smiler79

Morning girls!

As you can see from my new ticker I got my bfp this morning!!!!

It is a really strong line too!!! Fingers crossed it is going to be a ticky bean this time!!

How did you get on africaqueen? Thinking of you today and got my fingers crossed for you !!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Smiler79 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> As you can see from my new ticker I got my bfp this morning!!!!
> 
> It is a really strong line too!!! Fingers crossed it is going to be a ticky bean this time!!
> 
> How did you get on africaqueen? Thinking of you today and got my fingers crossed for you !!!!

Yay ! Congratulations Smiler ! Fingers crossed it's a sticky, sticky one for you ! 

Can I ask how many dpo were you ? I'm going mental at 8 (I think) dpo and getting bfns...:growlmad:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats!!

Any news africaqueen?

well it's 6dpo and I poas last night through bordom! I waved the stick to dry it and or pee in my eye!! Hahahaha


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats smiler!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I tested this morning and :bfn::nope: didnt hold much hope this cycle though.
Witch due on sunday so il poas again then if she dnt show, but she is gearing up to show so doubtful :-( so looks like im ttc a Feb baby now xxx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Smiler! Well done on waiting to test!

Africaqueen, I'm so sorry about the BFN. I'm glad you waited to test also. You're still in, but if the witch does come, we'll try for a Feb bean together.

Nix, pee in your eye? Hilarious!


----------



## Nixilix

i dont seem to have done damage!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi smudgelicious.

I was 13dpo when I tested hope that helps.

Africaqueen sorry to hear about your bfn but still in woth a chance until witch shows up.

Thanks for all the congrats girls! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to smiler!!!! BRILLIANT news!! BFP, BFP, wont you dance along with me

hahaha at wee whiplash

Queenie - im really sorry petal (will you come to June testers please when youre ready x)


Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *witch got her* :(, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue* BFP!!!!*, shaerichelle *BFP!!!*(https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree *witch got her*, cazza22 *BFN*
17th May - Clo, Jaymes *BFN*
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr *witch got her *:(, NatoPMT*witch got her*:(, Africaqueen *BFN*:((https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif), dizzynic
20th May - Ruskiegirl *BFN*, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, smiler79 *BFP!!!*!
24th May - heva
25th May - LunarMagick, keepsmiling
26th May - smudgelicious
27th May - Elly2u
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Nixilix, zoefromsussex


7 x :bfp: - who's gonna be the 8th???

I like the way zoe straddles may AND june testers threads with one test, good work


----------



## keepsmiling

does the opk have to be a pos to indicate preganncy. im 10dpo and getin a good 2nd line, like the one wen ur about 2 days away from oving xx


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm, i dont actually know but i wouldnt think the opk would be + from hcg just yet - i asked the same when i kept getting positive opks after the mc and was worried it was picking up hcg from the mc, I think it was hb1 who said she didnt get positives on opk for a few weeks after she was due. 

youd be better trying a hpt at this stage than torturing yourself with opks you masochist


----------



## keepsmiling

i am torturing myself senseless,,, xx


----------



## Jaymes

I've been thinking of how I'd be 18 weeks 2 days pregnant. I'm pretty sure that I have had an anovulatory cycle as I have had 3 lh surges and very irratic temps. Reading online says that is the most likely cause if these symptoms. It looks like this month is completly out (May). So onward and upward.
I burst into tears at the sight of a funeral procession this afternoon. I was feeling low because I realized that Jesse would never be remembered in that way.
I've been really crampy and bitchy today, and as my period is due to start tomorrow, I'm sure that it will be here. It'll be hard this time as I know I am already feeling like an epic failure.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Jaymes :hugs: 

I went shopping today and saw all these incredible baby clothes and all I could think was that I would have been 10 weeks and I would have bought them. Just made me sad and angry.


----------



## Jaymes

I thought I was over it! :confused: Obviously NOT. Am I good with my BFN? I don't think so, would I be good with a BFP? Of course, but there may still be guilt about losing Jesse!


----------



## heva510

well i'm 12 dpo tested this am and there is a very faint line i'm not going to get exicted just try and hold off testing for next 2 days


----------



## VGibs

keepsmiling said:


> i am torturing myself senseless,,, xx

That was my first sign of my bfp...I took an OPK just for fun and sure enough it was DARK. Way darker then the ones I took last week, so I dipped a HPT and BANG :bfp:


----------



## africaqueen

Well im offically out for a Jan baby as the witch got me today :-(

Onto June testing thread now.

Good luck ladies and i hope u get your bfps xxx


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm sorry queen...good luck for june! I'm due to test today but only feel pms not pg signs. I'm 12 dpo but don't feel a strong sense of having done it this month. So as soon as I run out to the store and grab more early tests I will test and see what's what..


----------



## keepsmiling

the :witch: got me tday, but ona good note, its the 2nd month ina row iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally very 7-8 weeks so maybe the weight loss it helping
xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry the :witch: got you girls xxx


----------



## heart tree

Boo to the witch Africaqueen and KS. See you over at the June testers thread where we'll see our BFP's!!


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> Boo to the witch Africaqueen and KS. See you over at the June testers thread where we'll see our BFP's!!

Amen to that Heart tree!:winkwink:
Hope we can all be bump buddies 2gether! xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

4 weeks and 4 days later..




:bfp:

excitement and terror all at the same time !


----------



## ttcLilRainbow

Congrats on ur BFP Smudge!!! I am still waiting....I think I may have gotten a very faint BFP this am, but I am not counting that as a def BFP b/c i can't deal with the let downs and disappointments!!! I am on a 33 day cycle (I have run 32 or 34 days before, but fthe past 3 mths have been 33 days). T'day is my 33 cd and I have no idea if the crampiness I get every so often thru the day, especially yest n tday, is from AF or BFP!?!?!? I have been crazy during the 2ww and now I am just so overwhelmed with worry and stress that Idk what I feel anymore. Smudge, what signs if any during your 
2ww did u have? Congrats again! And BABYDUST to everyone :*)


----------



## Smudgelicious

Signs- boobs were the big clue, they have been sore since ov and getting sorer. I had a funny taste in my mouth a couple of times, but it wasn't metallic...headaches..a lot of cramping in the first week after ov...occasional superhuman sense of smell....I wish I could say 'I just knew' but I didn't, I suspected but kept thinking I wouldn't be this lucky.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Smudge! Congrats! Fx'd for you lilrainbow! May is on a roll! Let's hope June is as fertile!


----------



## RedRose19

can i join in ladies?? 
im gonna be testing on the 31st :D af sud be well and truely late by then


----------



## ttcLilRainbow

Thanks Smudge. I have felt some of that as well, but again I could have "made it up"-which is amzing if I did lol! IDk...I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much, but I do have faith this will happen for us....even if not this month! Thank you heart tree! I am extremely nervous for this month and if it's not our month, then I'll be just as nervous next mth! lol. good luck and BABYDUST to all!!!


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

Well...I'm not sure enough to say I have a bfp yet, but I'm very hopeful. I wasn't gonna test til the 25th, but I broke down lol. I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or what, but I swear I can see the slightest little shadow of a line on a couple different tests. I think I'm crazy lol. I am only 12 dpo today, and I plan on testing again tomorrow...hopefully the line won't just be a figment of my imagination. I also took an opk which was nearly positive, so I'm hoping this is a good sign as well. Good Luck ladies!!


----------



## debgreasby

FX'd!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Ladies, havent been on for a while as im trying to take my mind off the thoughts of being pg.... with the hope that the 27th will come quicker..its still two days away...agggggggggh...:growlmad:

Well done to all bfp's and lots of babydust to all June testers..

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you take bfp next to my name off please.


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

Hey ladies...well, the witch showed up right on time. Guess that's what I get for being hopeful! It's alright though, I'm ready to try again this cycle! As of now, I'm ready for a strong drink! Who's with me?
Good luck to the rest of you ladies and truckloads of baby dust to you all...guess I'm gonna scoot to the June testers thread. =]


----------



## Smudgelicious

Shaerichelle :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you.


----------



## heart tree

shaerichelle said:


> Can you take bfp next to my name off please.

Oh no honey!!! I'm so sorry! How are you holding up? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazza22

shaerichelle said:


> Can you take bfp next to my name off please.


so sorry sweetie :cry: xxxxxx


----------



## Elly2u

Looks like june testing for me too now...:cry:


----------



## heart tree

So sorry Lunar and Elly. We're going to keep the witch away from the June testers!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you cazza.

Well Im just doing heart tree. My midwife was no help and thinks that I got a false positive. Then I asked her why all the symptoms she was stumbling over her words and saying it could be hormones. Well I KNOW I was pregnant. I did 3 different brands that had lines. they werent the darkest but they all had lines. I told DH I need a big glass of wine. I havent drank in almost 2 months just in case..


----------



## heart tree

Shannon, there isn't much you can do but just be right now. I think a big glass of wine sounds divine. Of course you were pregnant. You got lines. You know your body. Sounds like the dreaded chemical pregnancy. I wince just using that term as it sounds so clinical and not real. Yours was real hon. I'm so sorry you are going through this again.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you darling.

Af feels like she is on her way in the worse way. tomorrow I would have been 6 weeks.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Shannon - Sometimes the people you think will be the best are the bloody worst aren't they ? My drs nurse was wonderful during my miscarriage- just spoke to her today about my new HCG levels and she was so blunt and mean. She doesn't think I'm pg either and wouldn't listen when I said I've had tens of neg hpts since the mc until now. Would some warmth and a bit of kindness go astray hmm ? It might be a ho-hum everyday occurence to you Nursy Bitch-Face, but it's my heart thats breaking..:hissy:

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree its like they are rude bitches. I am tired of the medical system


----------



## sugrplum

Hey, I o'd late so I'm off for may and on for june


----------



## perhaps

Hey May testers :)

Are you able to have a quick nose at this (test photos) and let me know if i'm going mad.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## perhaps

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/337636-pg-test-question.html

Sorry here it is...


----------



## heart tree

I don't see the photos. Did you post them in the gallery?


----------



## heart tree

Hmmm...wish I could say I saw something, but I agree with the other ladies on your other post, you need to wait and retest in a day or two. Sorry!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Replied on there - blue dyes are terrible for giving false lines.


----------



## NatoPMT

shannon, im so, so sorry for your loss sweetheart xxx

Updates....

1st May - tinybutterfly *witch got her* :(, debgreasby *witch got her* :(, wanttobemommy *witch got her* :(, annmc30 *BFP!!!!!*, KitKatBit
2nd May - sugarlove *BFN* :(
3rd May - sugrplum *witch got her* :(, Tesharika *witch got her* :(
4th May - Jenny25, KatienSam *BFP!!!!!*
5th May - Nixilix *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(
6th May - Doddy0402
7th May - aussiettc *witch got her* :(
8th May - FEDup1981, Zoe09
9th May - TripleB *BFP!!!!*, dan-o
12th May - stacie-leigh *BFP!!!!*
13th May - Cutelou101 *witch got her* :(
14th May - nikki27 ( and https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to want2be!!)
15th May - fluffyblue* BFP!!!!*, shaerichelle (https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Jaymes!!)
16th May - heart tree *witch got her*, cazza22 *BFN*
17th May - Clo, Jaymes *BFN*
18th May - goddess25
19th May - LeaArr *witch got her *:(, NatoPMT*witch got her*:(, Africaqueen *witch got her*:((https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif), dizzynic
20th May - Ruskiegirl *BFN*, Stardust22
23rd May - Kaylakin, smiler79 *BFP!!!*!
24th May - heva
25th May - LunarMagick *witch got her*:(, keepsmiling *witch got her*
26th May - smudgelicious *BFP!!!*
27th May - Elly2u *witch got her*
28th May - sugrplum
30th May - w8ting4bean(?), debgreasby
31st May - Nixilix, zoefromsussex, babyhopes10


----------



## heva510

my results will be in tomoz as waiting on bloods now


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Nato.


----------



## RedRose19

i tested today and bfn :cry: so just waiting on the witch now


----------



## heart tree

Sorry babyhopes. You're not out until you see the witch.


----------



## heva510

:bloods back bfn:cry:


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs heva xx


----------



## RedRose19

heart tree said:


> Sorry babyhopes. You're not out until you see the witch.

thanks but im on cd 54 now i think.. i dont think im preg.. ive got long irregular cycles.. its pcos so doubt im preg


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

I'm sorry for disappearing and leaving a blank on the record! I moved house and it's taken this long to get internet access sorted out at the new place.

I'm back now though and I have 2 bits of news... I DID test on May 1st and got :bfn: :( AF arrived on 3rd...

Thought I might still manage another May test and I did on the 30th...

...it was a :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the posts yet, so I hope everyone is ok and there have been lots of :bfp: and AFs for those waiting for their first etc. Lots of love and :hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Woo-hoo!!! I think you rounded off the month of May with 7 BFP's!!! We might have had a few early June testers that snuck in at the end of May too. A very fertile month. Congrats KitKatBit!


----------



## debgreasby

:witch:


----------



## heart tree

Boo!! Sorry Deb!!! Come on over to the June testers if you aren't already there (which I think you might be)


----------



## debgreasby

I am ;)


----------



## KitKatBit

heart tree said:


> Woo-hoo!!! I think you rounded off the month of May with 7 BFP's!!! We might have had a few early June testers that snuck in at the end of May too. A very fertile month. Congrats KitKatBit!

Thanks Heart Tree :D. Hurrah for 7!! Congratulations to all the May-ers!

I'm sorry Debs and everyone else who got got by the witch - FX for June xxx


----------

